# Favorite Childhood Toys, Games, Etc.



## Gardenlover (Dec 26, 2019)

What was your favorite childhood toy, game or activity.

Mine were:
*Toy:*
HO Slot Cars - A friends dad build a fantastic track in his basement, which included banked curves and scenery. It also had a separate drag strip. It was the first house I knew to get central air.

*Game:*
Monopoly, Jarts _(now banned)_ and Kick the Can _(at night)._

*Activities:*
Riding bicycles and building clubhouses in the woods


----------



## hollydolly (Dec 26, 2019)

We didn't get many toys,  although we did get to play with friends' toys ... however our favourite ( all of us siblings) was to run and play out in nature and it was free . We lived in a city but it was a very green city at the time, and many places to run, climb, and explore...


----------



## Pinky (Dec 26, 2019)

We played outdoors all the time as well. Loved jacks and fancy bouncing with the indian rubber ball, roller skating and bicycle riding.


----------



## SeaBreeze (Dec 26, 2019)

Toys were simple for me, coloring books, Chinese checkers, Etch A Scetch, Slinky, Pick Up Sticks, Scrabble, Bow and Arrow, cap guns, kaleidoscopes indoor tents made out of sheets, etc.  Outdoors was bike riding, roller skating (clamp on shoes), Red Light Green Light,  jump rope, stoop ball, hand ball, Badminton, etc.  Also enjoyed swimming and fishing when we could get out to the beach/ocean.


----------



## peppermint (Dec 26, 2019)

My parents weren't poor but they were not rich...I loved the outdoors when I was a youngster...It snowed a lot in North Jersey
when I was a kiddy....I loved ice skates....Mom couldn't afford to get me a pair of skates...So one day, I got my brother's skates,
mind you, they were boy's skates...I put a couple of pairs of socks on and I put my feet in my brother's skates....
My Mom yelled at me, I cried, I must of been around 4th or 5th grade....we had an Ice pond a little ways from our house...
So not telling Mom, I told my cousin to please come with me to the ice pond...She did!!!   Not many people were on the 
pond....So I put on the "Boy's Skates" and I started skating...My first on skates...I actually did good......

My Mom was wondering where I was...She called my aunt across the street...She told my Mom that her daughter was going
to the pond with your daughter....

My Mom had a fit...She came to the pond and she didn't scoled me, she just softly told me to get off of the pond....
I did and she sat me down to take the skates off....We went home in the car and she told me to stay put, she would
be right back in the car...I was scared, I can remember this for ever.....Mom got in the car and started driving....My cousin
was sitting with me in the back seat...She was really scared....My Mom was driving down Main Street, I thought she was
going to put me in the "Childrens Home.....My cousin started crying....But when my Mom drove in a parking lot, it was
Sears and Roebuck!!!!   She got us two girls and carted us into the store....Mom went right to the Ice Skates, sat me down
and a man came and started to fit me some skates....White Skates....I cried.....Girl's Skates....I will never forget this forever..
I've told this to my kids when they had ice skates....They couldn't believe Grandma did that...My Mom was always the best.
I'm crying again.… God Rest her soul....Love my Mom for ever and ever......


----------



## Sassycakes (Dec 26, 2019)

*Aside from playing many outside games with my friends like Jail Break, we also got wet under the fire hydrant and played hide and seek and jumped rope. When I was inside I loved board games but most of the time I played with dolls. My favorite was my first walking doll Sassy Susie. I got her when I was about 5yrs old and I still have her. We are now relics !
*


----------



## win231 (Dec 26, 2019)

I liked anything that made a loud noise or exploded.  I liked caps - especially the ones that went into those little rocket ship shaped bombs that were thrown up & set off the cap when they landed.
I'd put 10 caps in it for a bigger explosion & add weight to the front so they would all go off.  Once, I put 15 caps in it & when it hit the ground, the whole thing blew back up about 50 ft.  Lucky no one got hurt.
I'd also use a hammer on the caps.  They'd never sell caps now......way too dangerous.  I never knew there was Black Powder in them.

I also remember a toy gun that held a whole roll of caps & advanced to the next cap with each shot.  I rigged it to fire 3-4 caps at the same time & the barrel started to melt.

Good thing my real ones are made better than that.....


----------



## fuzzybuddy (Dec 27, 2019)

Well, for toys I had a train set. Loved my Erector set. Of course my bike. It had those big round tires, not the skinny thin ones. I named it "Nike" after a US missile, which I thought was cool.


----------



## Gary O' (Dec 27, 2019)

What was your favorite childhood toy, game or activity.

Mine were:
*Toy:*
Cap guns
Caps, when I could get 'em
My favorite toys were at my folk's friend's house
In a huge drawer at the end of a hall
Their only child was pretty spoiled
I didn't care
He had toys
Many many toys
It was like his own personal Wards toy dept at Christmas time


*Game:*
Monopoly
Only, I was never let to play it.
Just watch the adults play, at the card table.
Man, that looked fun.

*Activities:*
Cowboys and Indians
Pushing an ol' tire with a stick
Running thru the woods
Fishing the tiny stream by our place (willow limb and line)

Good times


----------



## CrackerJack (Dec 27, 2019)

A Koala bear that an Uncle by marriage bought me when he was in the Navy in 1943. This small Teddy was with me for decades until his fur wore off and a eye fell out. I cant recall how I disposed of him and I never gave him a name just called him Teddy. I can see that little bear in my mind's -eye to this day. I had a dolly called Greta and Amanda as a small child and loved them to bits. A small tin dolls pram in about 1945'6 and a three wheel blue tricycle and a Triang scooter


----------



## Packerjohn (Dec 27, 2019)

I was born & raised in the country so I had a wonderful childhood.  I used to hunt & trap in the winter but of course, I would never do that now.  We roamed all over the place with my 22 single shot rifle.  My brother had a Mossberg Semi-automatic that we thought was pretty good.  We never got a lot of toys like some kids do today but I bet I had a lot more freedom & a lot more fun than most kids do today with all their electronic toys.  Once for Christmas I got a small toy clarinet & learned a few tunes on it.  We played "cowboys & Indians" with BB guns & slingshots.  Wonder that no one got hurt.  You would never see this today in our up tight, nervous, scared & politically correct society.  In the winter we built snow forts & made ice balls to throw at the other fort.  This was a lot of fun & no one told us not to do it.  I wouldn't trade my childhood for a million bucks.  Feel real sorry for urban kids today who can't even go outside to play.  Now, everything seems to be organized & you have to pay, pay & pay for kids to have fun.  We even have some stores here that collect money "to help kids play".  What rubbish!  We played & it was all free.  I grew up as a well adjusted adult because of my childhood.  Anyone here for shooting rabbits in February at night with a spotlight when they come to feed on the haystacks.  Did a lot more "fun" stuff but I better not tell.  Maybe the politcally correct police will come to arrest me!  LOL


----------



## Autumn72 (Dec 27, 2019)

I had roller skates clamp ons. Jack's was fun at seven. Later being the oldest of  nine, took everyone outside to play games as one, two, three redlight, old mother witchy, kick ball my favorite. 

My first and only bike, two wheeler, foot racers with the boys inside coloring books, 45s records, at 16. 

We were poor so I took the kids to the highway hid them in the bushes and started hitch hiking to get a ride to Lincoln Woods to go to the beach. I was 16.
It was hot out.....no not bragging so sad isn't it.....


----------



## Gardenlover (Dec 27, 2019)

Sassycakes said:


> *Aside from playing many outside games with my friends like Jail Break, we also got wet under the fire hydrant and played hide and seek and jumped rope. When I was inside I loved board games but most of the time I played with dolls. My favorite was my first walking doll Sassy Susie. I got her when I was about 5yrs old and I still have her. We are now relics !*
> *View attachment 85884*


 
Speaking about old toys we still have - I have quite a few of the Matchbox cars I add as a youngster.

My sister lovingly (?) calls them dead people toys, because no one will be interested in them after I fade away.


----------



## Pappy (Dec 27, 2019)

I loved getting magic kits and making some of my own. Use to put on magic shows for my family. 
Bike riding, hiking in the woods, building a clubhouse out of the old chicken house.


----------



## Aunt Bea (Dec 27, 2019)

We mostly used our imaginations when we played outside.

Inside I remember playing with these.













In the winter we always had a big jig saw puzzle laid out on a card table and every time someone walked by they would find the right spot for a few pieces.


----------



## toffee (Dec 27, 2019)

my fav toy was my dolls pram and big doll..then it come to skates -and a scooter'
loved my brothers massive box of meccano  made loads of stuff, sit for hrs on end ...and  loved his train set..
and games was draughts -or checkers / ludo '


----------



## Fyrefox (Dec 28, 2019)

Outdoors, kids of my time and area played "Cowboys and Indians" and "Cops and Robbers," sometimes with cap pistols and unconcerned about political correctness.  Dying theatrically I think was the best part...

Indoors, I had epic battles with a legion of little green molded army guys.  Then there was the rubber dinosaur collection, and I knew more than _any _adult about them!


----------



## Pappy (Dec 28, 2019)

Loved my Roy Rogers and Hopalong Cassidy gun sets. A box of caps were 5 cents.


----------



## JustBonee (Dec 28, 2019)

I got a walking, talking doll for Christmas when I was about 4-5 years   old. ...  thought she was the best gift ever.

Her name was Winnie:


----------



## fuzzybuddy (Jan 6, 2020)

I happened to stumble on *Chatty Cathy*. Wasn't she a big girls Xmas present. I remember the TV ads.


----------



## Gardenlover (Jan 6, 2020)

In my moms later years she almost had a museum quality display of dolls, it freaked me out walking through the house. All those eyes watching me.


----------



## Aunt Bea (Jan 6, 2020)

I remember spending time with the various tin doll-houses, garages, fire stations, etc...

Lots of sharp corners and edges back in those days but we all survived!


----------



## RadishRose (Jan 6, 2020)

This was my Miss Revlon doll.... same dress even.


----------



## RadishRose (Jan 6, 2020)

My Tiny Tears doll with a bubble pipe. They changed a few times, I think I had 2.


----------



## Gardenlover (Jan 6, 2020)

RadishRose said:


> My Tiny Tears doll with a bubble pipe. They changed a few times, I think I had 2.


Looks stoned to me. What was in that pipe?


----------



## win231 (Jan 6, 2020)

Bonnie said:


> I got a walking, talking doll for Christmas when I was about 4-5 years   old. ...  thought she was the best gift ever.
> 
> Her name was Winnie:


She looks like "Talky Tina."
"My name is Talky Tina....and I'm going to kill you," she said to Telly Savalas.


----------



## Lvstotrvl (Jan 6, 2020)

I loved books but my paper dolls were my favorite I had shoe boxes full. I tried to get my girls interested in them, they thought i was crazy! Lol


----------



## Repondering (Jan 6, 2020)

I had toy weapons: cowboy revolvers, lever action saddle carbines, flintlock long rifles, tommy guns, detective type snub nose revolvers....a fantasy war weapon called a "Johnny 7, OMA" (One Man Army).....7 weapon types on one platform.  I had toy swords and plastic armor too.  I had plastic dinosaurs....much better quality production than anything I see today.  I had toy soldiers as well, WW II type, USA and British uniforms....but I don't recall ever playing with them, they were just collectible, sort of.  I had a teddy bear that I never played with either, but it was "mine" a piece of personal property the ownership of which was important to me.  Actually I still have it....a few of the dinosaurs, soldiers and a toy Luger pistol too.


----------



## Ladybj (Jan 6, 2020)

My favorite toy was Operation...loved it.  Monopoly was ok.. just too long of a game.  I also enjoyed playing outside.  Hopscotch (sp), hide N seek, ride by bicycle, barbie jacks.. Oh my, the good ole' days... Priceless.    My adult toys:  My Lexus SUV,  Amazon Alexa and a few others...Priceless!!!


----------



## Ladybj (Jan 6, 2020)

Pinky said:


> We played outdoors all the time as well. Loved jacks and fancy bouncing with the indian rubber ball, roller skating and bicycle riding.


Oh yes..I forgot to add skates to my list... I loved roller skating.  One day I plan on going to the skating rink.. I will see if my daughter and son are up for it.  I know hubby will not be interested..he cannot skate.


----------



## Duster (Jan 6, 2020)

I got ice skates for Christmas and used them every day the rink was frozen in winter. I lived next to a park that had a gravel lining that was made with 2 foot tall sides all around it. There was a basketball hoop on one end. In the winter the fire department came and filled it full of water to make an ice skating rink. We had a wooden sled and went sledding in our neighborhood. I once smacked into a tree head first and passed out.  When I came to, nobody was around and it was getting dark. Not sure how old I was, either 6 or 7.  I got the sled and went home, never telling my parents what happened. 
I loved my bike, which would be considered vintage, but we just called it second hand.  Everyone else had used bikes, too. 
In the summer we played endless games of Monopoly and poker, usually with matchsticks, not money. We got pretty good.  When I was grown, we were at some friends' house and the men wanted to play poker. They couldn't believe a 20 year GIRL could beat them again and again. Must be beginner's luck! One of my hidden talents. 
Having brothers, they got neat things like trains and race cars on tracks.  I liked their toys and sometimes got to play with them. I was given a few dolls, which stayed at the bottom of the toy box, unplayed with.


----------



## Autumn72 (Jan 16, 2020)

RadishRose said:


> My Tiny Tears doll with a bubble pipe. They changed a few times, I think I had 2.


Me too, was given it by the nuns too stop me from crying for my mother. Who was in the hospital having the latest addition to the family. We had to stay with the nuns in cribs?! My mother was the youngest of two and her mother was stuck on her oldest sister the one that did all the right steps to a successful life on the 50s.


----------



## Autumn72 (Jan 16, 2020)

Lvstotrvl said:


> I loved books but my paper dolls were my favorite I had shoe boxes full. I tried to get my girls interested in them, they thought i was crazy! Lol
> [/I too, had tons of paper dolls, I also made my own with clothes  I copied from the newspaper and Sears and Roebucks Catalogs. Amazing what kept us content. Also loved my many paper dolls.


----------



## Marie5656 (Jan 16, 2020)

*I liked my books.  I had my Raggedy Ann and Andy. I had the usual child hood board games. Life, Mouse Trap, I wish I still had those two games.*


----------



## treeguy64 (Jan 16, 2020)

Gardenlover said:


> In my moms later years she almost had a museum quality display of dolls, it freaked me out walking through the house. All those eyes watching me.


I dated a nice gal for a month, or so. Unfortunately, the first time I was up in her bedroom (we'd stayed at my place, up to that time) was the last night I saw her: She had hundreds of porcelain dolls EVERYWHERE in that room! I was creeped out, to the max. I told her that those dolls like to come alive, at night, and kill people with poison needles. No way was i staying there. Besides, I was already seeing Janet and another gal, so the break was clean and easy, since she had given me an ultimatum of her, or them.


----------



## pleinmont (Jan 17, 2020)

I was given a trainset when I was four, but only permitted to play with it when my father was around to do so too.  I disliked dolls and girly things as I was a tomboy, boys toys were much more fun. I loved reading it was my favourite activity by far, and still is.


----------



## Marlene (Jan 17, 2020)

We didn't have a lot of "toys."  I had a couple of dolls, but I mostly put them in my bookcase because I didn't want them to get ruined.  I had a Davy Crockett doll.  We mostly played outside in the summer (biking, running foot races, shooting hoops, playing softball, skipping slate down at the river. . .) and in the winter, we sang, danced, told ghost stories, made shadow puppets, or played paper dolls.  We played marbles and jacks (yea, I won all my bother's steelies).  My brother and sister played monopoly, but I've never liked board games so I painted and drew or read.


----------



## Pappy (Jan 17, 2020)

Those cast iron banks:


----------



## Llynn (Jan 17, 2020)

These were my favorites


----------

